

Coding it right the first time  - edw519
http://www.prasannatech.net/2008/05/getting-it-right-first-time.html

======
pixpop
I put zero effort into making code compile right the first time. The compiler
(gcc) is much faster at finding errors than I am. Where I do put effort is
into making sure the algorithm is correct, something the compiler is not so
good at.

